

Windows 7 Window Size/Position Keyboard Shortcuts - rkalla

Just a quickie for one of those "Oh damn! Gotta remember that" moments.<p>In Windows 7, you can use the WINDOWS-KEY + UP/DOWN/LEFT/RIGHT to manipulate the position and size of the focused window.<p>WIN+LEFT: Snap to left half of screen + resize.
WIN+RIGHT: Snap to right half of screen + resize. 
WIN+UP: Maximize
WIN+DOWN: Minimize<p>Pressing WIN+LEFT/RIGHT multiple times will cycle the window between the primary anchor side (direction of arrow) then the opposite side then back to it's original position and size.<p>Enjoy!
======
zvrba
Windows key + digit (1-9) restores (or brings to front) the window
corresponding to the respective application in the taskbar. If there are
multiple windows belonging to the application, the combination will let you
cycle through them all. Very useful in combination with pinning of programs to
the taskbar.

Also, Windows key + l locks the screen (this one is old though).

------
daychilde
Also, a feature that I thought was useless and stupid when I heard about it,
but that I've actually come to use upon occasion: Shake a window (grab its
titlebar and move your mouse quickly left and right) and all _other_ windows
(some exceptions, like dialogue boxes) will minimize. Handy if you have a
bunch of stuff open, getting in the way.

~~~
rkalla
I'm hooked on snap-to window edges; I'm always doing 2 or 3 things and being
able to see both at the same time in an efficient manner is huge for me.

It also makes me want to get a 30" monitor, which is sort of a double edged
sort :)

------
andybak
I love Windows 7 window snapping. Bettertouchtool emulates this on the mac:
<http://blog.boastr.net/>

------
sushi
Those keyboard shortcuts are what I miss the most in my Ubuntu.

I haven't even found any way to assign keys corresponding to those actions in
Ubuntu.

~~~
ithkuil
The closest thing I know is:

CompizConfig settings manager

Choose the "Put" plugin, under Window Management.

"Bindings" -> "Put within viewport"

and bind the window movements to the keys you want.

Never used windows 7 but I guess it does something more, perhaps resize the
window horizontally/vertically ?

~~~
sushi
Much appreciated bud, worked like a charm.

Yeah Win 7 does indeed do more in less keys but I can do that with two more
commands using Keyboard Shortcuts.

